# Error booting kernel

## hinshelwood

I have been trying to compile and boot the the gentoo kernel with no successes. I can not determine if it has to do with the initramfs encryption setup or the sata drivers I have enabled. I am trying to do a full disk encryption with LUKS and LVM that is decrypted during boot with a custom initramfs. This is the kernel error I'm getting:

```

     8.0083051]  ---[ end trace e523a48c90d82b3b 1---

     8.0091951]  -----------[  cut here ] -----------

     8.0100771]  WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 10 at arch/x86/kernel/smp.c:124 native_smp_send_reschedule+Ox56/0x60() 

     8.0109931]  Modules linked in:

     8.0119071] CPU: 1 PID: 10 Comm: migration/1 Tainted: G                 W    3.12.21-gewtoo-r1   #12

     8.0128521] Hardware name: LENOVO 42872VU/42872UU, BIOS 8DET4ZUU (1.12 ) 04/01/2011 

     8.0138121] 0000000000000009 ffff8802348e9c48 ffffffff81935fba 0000000000000016 

     8.014790]    0000000000000000 ffff8802348e9c88 ffffffff8105abb7 0000001000000000 

     8.015777]  ffft88023e212b00 ffff8802348e9d18 ffff880235809c00 ffff88023464cce0

```

These are the hardware specs from lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 04)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]

0d:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Controller (rev 04)

```

I have found another post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-970744-start-0.html I tried this solution with no avail. 

Anyone have seen this before or know how to solve it.

Here is my .config file: http://pastebin.com/DbPTZbMYLast edited by hinshelwood on Tue Jun 10, 2014 8:57 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## schorsch_76

Actually you did cut the backtrace. This backtrace would indicate where the error did occur. Can you provide the backtrace nd the full error log?

----------

## hinshelwood

I could not figure out how to get KFT working so I posted a image here: http://imagebin.ca/v/1PQar86j06lV

----------

## schorsch_76

According to [1] it tries to bring you other CPUs online, but they are offline. This would indicate an error at your SMP configuration of your kernel.

Two options:

a) I suggest to use a seed from pappy [2] [3] and include your needed modules.

b) Try to fix the SMP configuration in your current kernel.

[1] http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/arch/x86/kernel/smp.c#L121

[2] http://kernel-seeds.org/

[3] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-887894.html

----------

